# The 'perfect' Detailing Studio?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We are currently in the process of relocating into a much larger unit. As part of this I'm aiming to build the 'perfect' Detailing Studio, drawing inspiration from various set ups that I've seen over the past year or so - from amazing lighting rig of Billy Martinez to the very luxurious surroundings of WAC.

We are aiming for:

- Dedicated room within our larger unit to control the environment
- Scissor Lift
- Air Con
- A silly amount of lighting (TBC)

So what would you ideal Detailing Studio consist of?

Russ.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A ramp, all I need is a ramp :argie:

And maybe a fire proof safe to hold flammable liquids, but that's it


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Definitely include a hot shower, as a hard day on the machines can leave you in need of one.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beer & topless women....sorry


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Sound system nothing breaks the day up or improves everyone's mood like a good tune.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

totters said:


> Sound system nothing breaks the day up or improves everyone's mood like a good tune.


This. Cannot survive without good music.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

For example…


427642_2538129750816_289902851_n by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> For example…
> 
> 
> 427642_2538129750816_289902851_n by RussZS, on Flickr


That is freaking cool!


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice lighting but the thing money can't buy is your experience and attention to detail


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

That light rig is awesome!

Shower is a good plan, as is the good sound system.

two post lift opposed to a ramp as a ramp can make it hard to get to some areas on the car.

Goodluck with the plans


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

totters said:


> Nice lighting but the thing money can't buy is your experience and attention to detail


Completely agree and by contrast I'd suggest that not investing in things such as lighting makes detailing a bit more difficult. The market is moving towards 'coatings' making the 'environment' in which these are applied, ever more important. I wouldn't attempt to apply a coating outdoors for example, especially at this time of year.


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

I hear that russ the amount of times I've thought I've got all the cured wax off lol.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

What kind of floor space have you got to play with?

Any space for pole dancers who can give you moral support in the small hours when everyone else has gone home?


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

as said a soundsystem, always enjoy some music while im working, and the lighting is key, iv recently started my own valeting centre and the lightin sickens me, have to use portable lights and extension leads. it will be getting upgraded as soon as i can afford to


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Mumbles said:


> two post lift opposed to a ramp as a ramp can make it hard to get to some areas on the car


have you ever tried to do a car on a 2 post ramp? :lol:

no way can you detail a car on one. they are poo. its hard enough getting out of a car when using it! let along getting round it to clean / polish it!!

scissor lift is the way forward for detailing on!

inside wash bay, nice changing / cleaning / shower room, waiting / relaxing area, and a nice kitchen area with all washing / drying machines

vending machine would be nice too  :lol:


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

I could see where that would problem help with the curing of glass coats to.


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Probably


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

ooooh another thing, a nice waiting area/ tea room for your selfs, always good to have an area you can relax in for 10minutes


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

An inside wash bay. I've ever understood why we do t do this more in this country, it's not really difficult to do, and would make winter time far more productive IMO


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

The ideal detailing studio would be called a unit not a studio....

That bugbear aside Im sure whatever you do Russ will be good as you have had a good year an moved on leaps and bounds from a pm conversation I remember having with you last year ,hard work pays.

I endeavour to pop in when Im next at my mates in Walsall Russ and see what all the fuss is about lol


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> have you ever tried to do a car on a 2 post ramp? :lol:
> 
> no way can you detail a car on one. they are poo. its hard enough getting out of a car when using it! let along getting round it to clean / polish it!!


Haha, true, they can be a pain but if you are wanting to do any work to the underside of the car then a two post would be much better than a scissor lift. However I wasn't thinking about it being up on a ramp for doing body panels etc so one of each? haha


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Touchless car wash machine, brushless car wash machine










Product features:
Adopt advance Japanese technology, of high performance, safe and reliable;
High pressure water washing, impossible to scratch the surface of the car;
Variable use, can be used for many type of vehicles, the design using life is up to 20 years
Main electric components are import from world's famous manufacturers.
Energy saving, water saving, low washing cost-unit
With 2 sets of drying fans, rapid drying washed vehicles.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Power sockets in the floor?
Humidity control?
Web cams to stream video of your work?
Washing machine and tumble dryer?
Pizza oven (joking)


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Some top restaurants have small tasting / demonstration areas you can book to get a masterclass in cooking, have a demonstration by a top chef and then enjoy a meal at the chef’s table.

Not a cheap evening out, but it’s a very lucrative product for some restauranteurs.

I wonder if there could be a market for a top end detailing studio where you take your Lambo or Maybach, get to watch and learn from a master in the craft, have a demonstration of different products, be sold some expensive goodies, and maybe gain exclusive access to that studio for detailing?

Just a thought, like.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd love some drying fans - especially for when you rinse a car off after correcting to remove the dust. Fans would be great!

I bet that's not cheap Ad!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Plent of sockets for lights, machines etc as Ns1980 said.

Can never have too many :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

R0B said:


> The ideal detailing studio would be called a unit not a studio....


and why cant it be called a studio?



Mumbles said:


> Haha, true, they can be a pain but if you are wanting to do any work to the underside of the car then a two post would be much better than a scissor lift. However I wasn't thinking about it being up on a ramp for doing body panels etc so one of each? haha


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Chances are if people are there they would buy products if available. Like a kid in a candy shop I always spend more in a shop than online.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd love some drying fans - especially for when you rinse a car off after correcting to remove the dust. Fans would be great!
> 
> I bet that's not cheap Ad!


I bet, no price displayed.

Fans would be good inflicking no damage to the finish


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Let me know if you want some recessed Metal halide lights for a suspended ceiling russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miglior said:


> Let me know if you want some recessed Metal halide lights for a suspended ceiling russ.


We definitely will need some Jay. How many do you have please?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its a STUDIO cos thats where you create masterpieces of artwork,
Yes detailing like russ does IS an artform .. Hell if some of that half a cow and human poo is art then russ's details definatly are artwork and artists work in studios terefore its a studio.....
A unit is somewhere up a backstreet ally that is run by two non descrit non english teenagers withouta clue


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I beleive a inhouse Nandos is a must have Russ :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> We definitely will need some Jay. How many do you have please?


Over 60  plenty put it that way


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Have look on carspa.pl website Russ in my opinion one of the best looking detailing studio ...
One thing do You want studio to be practical or eye catching or a bit of both ??


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

All I want is a portable scissor lift, and better lighting. 

Nice shelving / display cabinets are great too!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> All I want is a portable scissor lift, and better lighting.
> 
> Nice shelving / display cabinets are great too!


That's crazy matty, as I sourced a portable scissor lift, manual not electric, just never bought it. Only a few hundred quid as well, impressed me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> That's crazy matty, as I sourced a portable scissor lift, manual not electric, just never bought it. Only a few hundred quid as well, impressed me


I looked at an 'EZ lift', just perfect for what I want at home, but reviews are not good! 

A good mate here is building a 8 bay shed at his house at the moment, and he wants a lift too! I guess I'm going to be spending a fair bit of time there!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

a pit to detail the underside of the car


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm there is one thing that we have all overlooked.
PLENTY of nice motors coming in to pay for it all.......


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm there is one thing that we have all overlooked.
> PLENTY of nice motors coming in to pay for it all.......


Build it, and they will come.


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Miglior said:


> Over 60  plenty put it that way


Also would be interested if poss!

Russ your welcome to pop down if your down this way to look at the one i built. It was my first but definitely know what i would change when i get the chance.




























...and can quite easily get it up to some holiday temps. Not good for letting the machines cool between sets though :lol:


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd love some drying fans - especially for when you rinse a car off after correcting to remove the dust. Fans would be great!
> 
> I bet that's not cheap Ad!


Go for axial fans, there is a very cheap but top quality chinese factory producing industrial fans, called Hangzhou Weiguang. We are selling them over here in Slovakia for years with marginal warranty issues. This company should stock them, not sure how big their margin on them is tho.

Another idea: flexible electric cable support from the ceiling ? I hate the cable war during polishing, my shoulder doesn't work as cable holder very well.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Totally agree with the idea of an indoor wash bay - brilliant idea!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Easy to clean floor is a must as well 

I have to say rainbow detailing studio looks great :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

The single most important thing is lighting, and lots of it. Be sure to have different types too because the bright white can really get boring and tiring after a while!

Temperature control is important too because applying and using products under varying temp's can be irritating. Especially when some v10 or v12 just entered your studio and heats the whole thing up..


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

But for those who are still in doubt...

THIS IS THE BEST! (next to ours of course) 

http://www.car-spa.pl/
http://www.car-spa.pl/pokaz,projekty.html?79


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lighting I have to admit can be a curse its the one thing you need to get right, not enough and u miss things too much and you can loose marks in teh reflection. am doing something similar and it is scary what can be missed if u flood too much light in a confined space, I am finding a light rig is great but it need to be in a dark surrounding so u get a focused light source not light bouncing all over teh place. they are expensive to build and costly to run. some times to be honest you can go tooo technical some time simple is best, I love Todd copperriders place simple clean and white personally I think thats the way to go.

As we are also in the middle of going through planning for a new building that will be designed specifically for detailing and product manufacture i have to admit when I did mt origional design and wish list. I priced everything up that I wanted to make the best "studio" workshop had a professional studio lighting engineer who is a good customer and owed me a favour design the lighting etc etc.. then I costed it.. then I looked at income and return on investment, Yes over here customers want the full professional lighting 100's of hours spent on teh car to perfect it, but they just dont pay enough. and that will have to be a big factor, will teh income be enough to cover the investment our response was no as people still wont pay more tean £300 over here for detailing if its different with you and people are willing to spend extra to have the car in the light bay when being corrected, or pay a premium to have an environmentally controlled booth for you to work in etc etc, then go for it. lifts are a given thats for sure but I find its hard to beat lots of white paint some good lighting and top class results.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

totters said:


> Nice lighting but the thing money can't buy is your experience and attention to detail


This.

Let's face it, you could drop tens of thousands on the perfect premises and it counts for jack if you don't know your stuff.

I've visited more workshops than most over the last 18 years and whilst it's true that the modern purpose built places are eye catching, the most impressive are those which don't shout about what they do from outside and are mind blowing when you're through the door.

Oh and it's a unit or workshop not a studio but let's face it the word studio is hardly the worst *******isation of a normal word in this sector


----------

